
My experience hosting a static Jekyll blog with Azure - codebolt
https://the.aamodt.family/rune/2019/12/10/my-azure-experience.html
======
joebubna
I hope someone from the cloud team at Microsoft reads this, as doing a static
Jekyll blog shouldn't be something that is difficult...

~~~
codebolt
Someone from the Azure team actually just reached out to me and said they had
raised my critique internally. Kudos to MS for listening to their users and
reacting quickly!

~~~
deepersprout
Did they change something? Is it better now? Keep us posted!

~~~
codebolt
Currently in a dialog with the Azure engineering team. Depending on how this
plays out I will probably do a follow up. Will let you know :)

~~~
deepersprout
Please do!

~~~
codebolt
Follow-up here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21806740](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21806740)

------
mindfulgeek
I really love Azure, but not so much for hobby projects. If you want ssl on an
app service, you’ll need at least the basic tier which starts at about
$50/month. How does that make sense?

~~~
codebolt
My blog runs on just a storage container, no app service. So the up-front cost
is zero, only paying for the bandwidth. If I was lucky enough to get to the
point where bandwidth is costing me more than my free 50 USD/mo credit, I
think I should be able to recoup it with a few ads.

~~~
mindfulgeek
The beauty of static sites. How long does that monthly credit last?

~~~
codebolt
I get it through my Visual Studio Subscription at work. And based on how they
promote it I don't think they will take it away anytime soon:

[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/pricing/member-
offers/cred...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/pricing/member-
offers/credit-for-visual-studio-subscribers/)

